# Blue cindy



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 6, 2011)

Not finding Blue Cindy in any strain guides, I've been offered this in exchange for C99s, has anybody grown this??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably not a real "strain"--it sounds like a cross between Blueberry and C99.  I think Joey Weed does a Blueberry x C99 cross.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 7, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Probably not a real "strain"--it sounds like a cross between Blueberry and C99. I think Joey Weed does a Blueberry x C99 cross.


  Hmmm that would work, I kinda wondered if it wasn't BlueDream and C99.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2011)

I have "Cindy's Blues" I haven't grown them yet. but maybe your searching the wrong name 
I don't know much about em...got em trade for c99 beans myself LOL that and blue moonshine and others. Always good to make more seed on every good strain.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 7, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I have "Cindy's Blues" I haven't grown them yet. but maybe your searching the wrong name
> I don't know much about em...got em trade for c99 beans myself LOL that and blue moonshine and others. Always good to make more seed on every good strain.


  currently, all I have Is BLZ and MazzaR pollen, not wanting the C99 crossed with them,  I'll check Cindyblues  thank you


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 21, 2011)

The Blucindy is blueberryxc99


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 13, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The Blucindy is blueberryxc99


 
:rofl: Haha Skag, my three year old daughter could have told you that.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I have "Cindy's Blues" I haven't grown them yet. but maybe your searching the wrong name
> I don't know much about em...got em trade for c99 beans myself LOL that and blue moonshine and others. Always good to make more seed on every good strain.


  I wonder if the Cindy Blues is a "real strain"  lol funny that Maineharvest ressurected this thread today, The guy that gave me the Blue Cindy came up from Tacoma and gave me a skywalker, I gotta wonder if it's a "real strain"  oh and the Larry, suspiciously just some guys name!! I bought a two hundred tab Rollodex at a yard sale this weekend to keep track, he mentioned a Lemon larry!! lol, Ya Mutt I'm absulutly positive I've been searching the wrong name, I'll get it right one of these days. I'm starting to wonder if I have any real strains, I'm listening right now to a old traffic song from Back to the Canteen,  Medicated GOO, and I'm pretty medicated right now,  Did you know that the skagit valley also has some of the best magic mushrooms in the world, Silly-sigh- Ben, I guess thats for a different forum!!  My flowers are still bloomin here in Northern Washingron, Harvested the topsy Turvy,


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 14, 2011)

123  action   start to grow  marijuana


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 14, 2011)

Lemon Larry sounds nice.  Lots of people growin the Larry OG.  Never heard of the Skywalker though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

:ciao:  *SKAG*

:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 14, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Lemon Larry sounds nice. Lots of people growin the Larry OG. Never heard of the Skywalker though.


 
 Ya these kids drove to Oaksterdam or Harborside down in cali, little begginings, man I'm fried and headed for costco,


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 18, 2012)

I know theres a stellar purple cindy out there! She's a keeper!
I'd love to find that old super fast (55 day) finishing C99 that would have ya up peekin out the windows lol
B.P.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 18, 2012)

Purple Cindy sounds great.


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 18, 2012)

Purple cindy. She's a HOTTIE :hubba:


----------

